
To treat some diseases, researchers are putting immune cells on a diet - katiey
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/03/treat-some-diseases-researchers-are-putting-immune-cells-diet
======
danieltillett
The opposite (i.e. force feeding the immune cells) would also be worth looking
at for improving the checkpoint inhibitor treatments of cancer. I am off to
look to see what can be used to increase oxphos activity.

